# About.com- Urinary Problems and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As many of you know all too well, IBS often presents itself with other non-GI (extra-intestinal) symptoms. A recently published study took a look at the frequencyof "lower urinary tract symptoms" (LUTs) in female IBS patients.

According to the study abstract, the researchers compared urinary symptoms in 52 women with IBS and 55 women who had no GI symptoms. The women with IBS were found to suffer from significantly more "storage symptoms", including more frequent urination, need to get up at night to urinate and strong and sudden urge to urinate, as well as lower flow rate and voiding volume. The IBS women were also more likely to suffer from psychiatric symptoms. Urinary symptoms were also related to psychiatric symptoms.

The authors conclude that "LUTs are common in IBS patients and have a negative impact on their psychiatric status". I recognize that this is only the abstract, but I would hope that the authors expand on the conclusion in the full article. All the researchers found out is that there is a _correlation_ between LUTs and IBS -- one cannot make a definitive statement that LUTs in IBS patients _cause_ psychiatric symptoms. I am not saying that this is not plausible, as certainly IBS and urinary problems may negatively impact on one's mental health, I am just saying this conclusion is not supported by this type of study, as it is also possible that some shared factor is resulting in the gastro, urinary and psychiatric symptoms. Call me a purist...

Do you have urinary tract symptoms along with your IBS? Share your story by leaving a comment below or in my "Readers Share" article:


What Other Symptoms Do You Have?

Related Reading:


IBS and Extra-Intestinal Symptoms

[sub]Source:[/sub]

[sub]Guo,Y., et.al. "Lower urinary tract symptoms in women with irritable bowel syndrome " _Uro Today_ 2010 Epub ahead of print.[/sub]


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Urinary Problems and IBS originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Wednesday, February 24th, 2010 at 05:10:53.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

